# جديد في صناعة الصابون



## CFFDAC (23 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم احبابي


انا في طور تاسيس مصنع صغير لانتاج الصابون وارغب الاستفاده من الخبراء والمختصيين بما فتح الله عليهم من درايه وعلم 

في هذا المجال 

وسؤالي ماهي المواد الكيميائيه التي يجب توفيرها لانتاج (منعم الملابس-صابون غسيل اليد السائل-الكلور-الفلاش-غسيل السجاد-شامبو غسيل العبايه)

اتمنى اجد اجابه كامله واسال الله ان يجزيكم الخير


----------

